# 

## CrisELDi

Pracuje w Anglii jako „złota rączką” i od nie dawna zacząłem plastrować czyli tynkować powierzchnie ścienne pomieszczeń.
Ale bardzo małe doświadczenie mam w tym…
Sprzęt zakupiłem jak najlepszy /Marshall/ do plastrowania…
    Podpowiem ze sam plaster /Multi-Finish/ wymaga tylko zmiksowania z wodą i szybkim nakładaniem go na przygotowaną powierzchnie wcześniej, bardzo szybko schnie przy ciepłym powietrzu …
   Po zakończeni plastrowania powierzchnia już sucha jest jak lustro (super głatka powieszchnia)… 

  Nie wiem jak do końca miksować plaster (Proporcie wody odpowiednie do warstwy plastra)?
Ile warstw nakładać go (aby doprowadzić do końcowego efektu)?
W jakim czasie nakładać następną warstwę (do tej pory robie to na dotyk lekko podeschnięty)?
Co jest ważne aby dokonać tego dobrze i szybko (na pewno zręczność i siła)?

Dziękuje za wszelkie porady… (nawet strony WWW)

----------


## bigmario4

Coś lewa ta "złota rączka"  :ohmy:

----------


## Barbossa

i reading coś nie working

RTFM !

----------


## michalmayday

Mało wiem na ten temat ale słyszałem troche o tym , sadze ze to w polsce się nie przyjmie(narazie) gdyż cena wykonania jest wysoka + drogi materiał i gładzie te wykonuje sie na równych płaskich powierzchniach(czyli gołe sciany odpadają chyba ze są naprawde równe , a po drugie myśle ze do wszystkiego musisz dojść sam metodą prób i błedów gdyż w dzisiejszych czasach jak wiadomo nikt ci nie powie jak sie to robi bo kiedys możesz odebrać komuś "chleb" proponuje udać sie do firmy knauf lub przedzwonić i umówić sie z przedstawicielem na nauke  :smile: )

Jak znasz angielski to proponuje ten filnik i inne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOxPs...eature=related

----------


## Depi

Nie wiem, jak u niego z angielskm, ale polski już nieco słabuje...

----------


## labas1

> Pracuje w Anglii jako „złota rączką” i od nie dawna zacząłem plastrować czyli tynkować powierzchnie ścienne pomieszczeń.
> Ale bardzo małe doświadczenie mam w tym…
> Sprzęt zakupiłem jak najlepszy /Marshall/ do plastrowania…
>     Podpowiem ze sam plaster /Multi-Finish/ wymaga tylko zmiksowania z wodą i szybkim nakładaniem go na przygotowaną powierzchnie wcześniej, bardzo szybko schnie przy ciepłym powietrzu …
>    Po zakończeni plastrowania powierzchnia już sucha jest jak lustro (super głatka powieszchnia)… 
> 
>   Nie wiem jak do końca miksować plaster (Proporcie wody odpowiednie do warstwy plastra)?
> Ile warstw nakładać go (aby doprowadzić do końcowego efektu)?
> W jakim czasie nakładać następną warstwę (do tej pory robie to na dotyk lekko podeschnięty)?
> ...


Złota rączka do czegoś zobowiązuje - Twoje pytania to wielkie nieporozumienie  :Evil:

----------


## Barbossa

> Złota rączka do czegoś zobowiązuje - Twoje pytania to wielkie nieporozumienie


przeca użył skopków do złotej rączki

----------


## theodolit

Moja radzic, ty czytac instrukcja na opakowanie.

Zdawałoby sie ze należało by sie zaznajomic z technoligia proponowana przez producentra super mazidła i poprostu stosowac jom. Mojach domysla sie ze rozni producenty nawet na terenie wysp unizenie sluza opisem proponowanej technologii i etapow wykonania, warunkow etc ...

----------


## Pan Roman

Ech... wspomnienia  :smile:  plasterboard to nasz gipskarton i plastrowanie to w moim wykonaniu polegało na mocowaniu wzmiankowanych plasterboardów na konstrukcji ścianki działowej (partition wall) na tenże plaster szedł bonding (gruboziarnisty) a potem finishing. Nigdy nie spotkałem się z tym, żeby dała radę robić to jedna osoba - musi być minimum 2 ludzi - jeden miesza i podaje a drugi nakłada i równa... na czas. Jeśli lubisz hardcore albo na przykład goście od kuchni wchodzą popołudniu  :smile:  to możesz do bondingu domieszać cementu - wiązanie ekspresowe nie ma miejsca na poprawki  :smile:  jazda bez trzymanki i nie ma kiedy wytrzeć potu. Podsumowując - samemu absolutnie się za to nie bierz.

----------


## edde

ee tam, da sie samemu ale łatwo nie jest
grunt to porządnie przygotować ścianę, przede wszystkim przez odpowiednie gruntowanie (tu niestety trzeba też mieć czuja, szczególnie plastrując dwie różne powierzchnie lub powierzchnię o nierównomiernej wilgotności czy nasiąkliwości, złota raczka takiego czuja powinna mieć)
bonding używany jest do wyrównywania powierzchni pod finish i nie daje sie go raczej na proste powierzchnie platerbordów, 
plaster nakładasz raz, czekasz aż podeschnie (też na wyczucie i dotyk), drugą warstwę nieco rzadszą nakładasz na podsychającą pierwszą, w odpowiednim momencie, wygładzając powierzchnię, jak chcesz robić na szkło (czego nie polecam, ale jeśli malarza nie lubisz to czemu nie  :wink:  ) to prawie suchy plaster zwilżasz i wygładzasz
wogóle radziłbym abyś sie gdzieś załapał na kilka dni na pomocnika czy "ucznia" do dobrego plastrarza bo wiele rzeczy po prostu trzeba zobaczyć, dotknąć: konsystencję, moment schnięcia, sposób nakładania i gładzenia żeby sie nie zamęczyć kawałkiem ściany, możesz eksperymentować sam miesiącami albo odglądać fachowca przez tydzień, ja optowałbym za druga wersją...

----------


## Depi

Te - a możemy wrócić jednak do języka polskiego? Plaster, to jest coś, co sobie naklejasz na paluszek, jak się urżniesz piłą.

----------


## EZS

właśnie
jeden pisze o nakładaniu mazidła a drugi o stawianiu gipskartonów. To co w koncu jest to plastrowanie? Niech i ja się czegoś dowiem   :Confused:

----------


## vadiol

> To co w koncu jest to plastrowanie? Niech i ja się czegoś dowiem


W czasach , gdy nie bylo GK , tynkowano sciany domu szkieletowego na mokro . To wlasnie ten plaster .

----------


## Depi

Po polsku - TYNK.

Geezus...

----------


## edde

nie jest to tynk c-w, jest to mieszanka na moje oko oparta na gipsach i glinach, o ceglastym zabarwieniu, kupuje się ją w workach 25kg w "proszku", rozrabia do konsystencji rzadkiego "masełka", coś zbliżone do konsystencji gładzi gipsowej, ma specyficzy sposób obróbki inny niż u nas tynki czy też gipsowanie, inny jest też efekt końcowy sciany pokrytej plastrem, w zasadzie można by uznać że zastępuje nasze gipsowanie, może być nakładane jednorazowo znacznie grubiej niż nasz gips czy gładź gipsowa, w UK plastrem pokrywa się oprócz wszelkeij maści scian murowanych również ściany nowe z GK co znacznie wzmacnia takie ściany, dobrze poozony plaster na GK (oczywiście z siatką na złączach i narożnikach) w życiu nie popęka na złączach, nie ma prawa być żadnej ryski co niestety nagminnie zdarza się po szpachlowaniu gipsem
przed GK u nas ściany się tynkowało zwykła zaprawą c-w tyle że na zbrojeniu (siatki, kiedyś trzciny, listwy itp) lecz nie ma to nic wspólnego z angielskim plastrem

----------


## Depi

*edde* Bardzo piękne masz teorie, ale szkoda, że nie znasz angielskiego. Plaster to tynk i tyle. A że tam się może inaczej kładzie tynki, to akurat nic nie ma do rzeczy.

----------


## edde

> *edde* Bardzo piękne masz teorie, ale szkoda, że nie znasz angielskiego. Plaster to tynk i tyle. A że tam się może inaczej kładzie tynki, to akurat nic nie ma do rzeczy.


widzisz, to zalezy czy dyskutować będziemy o słownictwie, nazewnictwie dosłownym tłumaczeniu itp czy też o istocie przedmiotu jakim jest angielski plaster, ktoś tu zapytał co to jest ten plaster więc starałem się wytłumaczyć, co do języka, hmm, owszem perfekcją mój angielski nie grzeszy, aczkolwiek jest na poziomie mi osobiście wystarczającym, znacznie przekraczającym możliwości uruchomienia słownika na onecie i zerżnięcia dosłownego tłumaczenia danego słowa  :wink: 

i to nie teorie, z plastrem zaznajomiłem się osobiście, jednak do gustu (raczej do ręki) mi nie przypadł, nie chciało mi się go uczyć, pomimo że miałem możliwości ku temu, wolałem lżejsze i przyjemniejsze prace,choćby instalatorkę

jeśli kogoś interesuje jak to wygląda zrobione na ścianach i sufitach to fotki mogę strzelić bo szwagier właśnie przed miesiacem przywiózł sobie multifinish (ma tam firmę budowlaną) i w remontowanym domu tutaj zrobił sobie właśnie plaster na tynkach c-w, GK i murze

----------


## Depi

Jest to oczywiście dyskusja z gatunku jałowych i akademickich, a dodatku zupełnie oftopicznych, ale "plaster" to jest po polsku tynk. Rodzajów tynków, jak wiesz, jest dużo, ale każdy to jednak jest "tynk". Zaśmiecanie języka polskiego poprzez stosowanie angielskich słów jest moim zdaniem niepotrzebne w tym przypadku. Tak jak używasz związków frazeologicznych "tynk c-w", "tynk wapienny", "tynk cementowy", "tynk gliniany", "tynk gipsowy" tak powinieneś dostawić do "tynk" określnik, który wskaże na różnicę w składzie tynku i sposobie jego stosowania, aby jasne było, że mówisz o tym super tynku z Angli (multifinish czy ja mu tam).

Anglicy mówią "plaster" na taką półpłynna substancję, która się kładzie na ścianę aby była równa. Przynajmniej ci, z którymi o tym rozmawiałem. Ergo - na tynk.

Tutaj cytat z Wikipedii:

"Cement plaster is a mixture of suitable plaster sand, portland cement and water which is normally applied to masonry interiors and exteriors to achieve a smooth surface. Interior surfaces sometimes receive a final layer of gypsum plaster. Walls constructed with stock bricks are normally plastered while face brick walls are not plastered. "

----------


## edde

zgadzam się że OT się zrobił  :wink: 
z tą różnica że ja staram się konkretnie o przedmiocie dyskusji (jak zwał tak zwał, czy to tynk, plaster, mazidło, czy inna cho...roba  :wink:  ) Ty zaś, kolego, wciąż o słowach, nazwach i tłumaczeniach  :smile: 
ja ze swojej strony napisałem co wiem i co mam do napisania, z mojej strony OT (przynajmniej w tym temacie  :wink:  ) zakończam, howgh

----------


## Depi

> Ty zaś, kolego, wciąż o słowach, nazwach i tłumaczeniach


Bo widzisz - ja humanista jestem, zbłąkałym tu tylko złośliwym zrządzeniem losu  :wink: 

 :Lol:

----------


## EZS

> jeśli kogoś interesuje jak to wygląda zrobione na ścianach i sufitach to fotki mogę strzelić bo szwagier właśnie przed miesiacem przywiózł sobie multifinish (ma tam firmę budowlaną) i w remontowanym domu tutaj zrobił sobie właśnie plaster na tynkach c-w, GK i murze


Mnie interesuje
Tyle nowinek u nas się przyjmuje...
ostatnio małż dostał jakieś gotowe austriackie mazidło (też rodzaj tynku   :Wink2:  ) i się tym bawi. Ale to jest białe, dość gęste i stosujemy je zamiast gładzi, po prostu. Fajniej się kładzie i szlifowaćnie trza...
Może i plastrowanie jest coś warte   :Roll:

----------


## vadiol

EZS

Plaster to przezytek . Teraz kladzie sie GK .

----------


## edde

> EZS
> 
> Plaster to przezytek . Teraz kladzie sie GK .


ty chyba nie czytasz albo nie rozumiesz o czym mowa...

----------


## Aju

Czyli rozumiem że plastrowanie to jest to samo co u nas gładź bezpyłowa na mokro ?

----------


## BreSsoN

Przeczytalem tylko kilka odpowiedzi z tematu i widze ze jakies szambo sie zrobilo. Kolega poprosil o pomoc a Wy zamiast cos poradzic to sie czepiacie jego umiejetnosci a tak naprawde robienie plasteringu nie nalezy do obowiazkow zlotej raczki. Ogolnie mowiac to musisz sam sobie wyrobic technike kladzenia, zacierania czy nawet samego rozrabiania. Nie ma zlotego srodka, jak kto woli. Wlej do wiadra pol wody pod pache wez worek a w druga reke mieszadlo i jak ci pasuje. Ja np wolalem gesciejszy material, a koledzy rzadszy, jeden zarzucal z wiadra a ja ze stolu. Jak sie naklada material i ktorego sie uzywa to juz zalezy od sciany, temat rzeka. Polecam popytac wujka googla np:
http://www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk/plastering.html
sporo znajdziesz tez u cioci youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxWfXKEFGhI

----------


## beton44

breson,

lepsze szambo niż nekrofilia...

----------


## gonzales29

zlota raczka moze w innej dziedzinie niech sie chlpak uczy w anglii kolego nawet dziecko by sobie poradzilo w budowlance wiec zlota raczka to dobre okreslenie i plus ze polak

----------

